# BUG REPORT: View TV button not working



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

On the 5XX series, the VIEW button brings the PVR to real time. On my 921 it just puts up the channel info at the top of the screen.
Boot version: 120B
Flash: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Just figured out that the "jump to Live" has been moved to the Stop button. Kind of a strange place, but at least it is still there.


----------

